# HRBT trip friday 10/24



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

left willoughby pier at 8:30pm....got out to bridge at slack tide...trolled around ....pulled 2 small stripers 17-18"..released...high tide came and once tide started moving fast we anchored on west side of bridge close to island in front of 3rd or 4th pilon...started catchin....was using shad bodys,storm lures,bucktails,big grubs....caught our limit plus around 20 or so releases...my best night so far our keepers were one 24", two 23" and one 21"...... the biggest ones were caught on 6" storm lures...great lure!..after bite started dieing around 2am...we started trolling again....picked up 3 around 17-19"..released....wil post pic tommorow ..need batteries for cam lol....i need sleep ..beer is running low...havent been to bed yet lol....


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Nice going*

Way to go Kajun, Thanx for the report!!!!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

heres those hogs


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks like I should have stayed home an played on th net instaed of playing with baitfish today. Good luck tonight.


----------

